# ** Induction or Gas hob **



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking at options for new kitchen and considering induction hob.

Think its safer for kids as the grow up and when teaching them to cook. Easier to clean, no heat coming off it, you can use the space on top if needed.

It would be a Smeg one if anyone has that brand?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Induction, having had both i would not go back to gas, its so much easier to wipe down etc, you do need the relevant pans though.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Induction would be my choice


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

182_Blue said:


> Induction, having had both i would not go back to gas, its so much easier to wipe down etc, you do need the relevant pans though.


I have a few circulon pans already and will test my other pans before replacing them


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> I have a few circulon pans already and will test my other pans before replacing them


They should be marked underneath to say they work OK, you can usually spot the thicker bases on them.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I went form gas to induction and whilst the induction looked a lot nicer and easier to clean the gas was much easier to control in terms of gas flow and temps.
i found with the induction i was forever faffing with it and turning it up and down as it kept turning itself off once it got temperature. Probably a personal thing but that was my experience and thankfully i have gas again in my new house.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Induction all the way. Went from Gas to Induction over 15 years ago and never looked back, so much easier to control, looks very nice and isn't as red hot to the touch when you've finished. 

Simple to check your pans - does a magnet stick to the bottom, if yes, they'll work


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Another thread on hobs - might have some more info in 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=398071

If you've any specific questions, ask away and I'll try to answer.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I take it if you spill stuff on them when cooking it doesn't burn/cook on like the ceramic ones?

I'll do the magnet test on other pans. Had a set for about 15yrs and don't want to change them. Not the most expensive at the time, but have been really good.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

donnyboy said:


> I take it if you spill stuff on them when cooking it doesn't burn/cook on like the ceramic ones?
> 
> I'll do the magnet test on other pans. Had a set for about 15yrs and don't want to change them. Not the most expensive at the time, but have been really good.


Not the same no, it won't instantly burn on - you can lift the pan and wipe it away, obviously using a good cloth or quickly with a paper towel.

If you do leave a spill on, it will burn, but you can clean it off


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

I'd go for gas, so much more controllable. As said above with the induction it's always going on & off and I find it an absolute pain to use, really uncontrollable. 

There is a reason all pro kitchens use gas.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just don't drop anything on the induction hob!!!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

No thanks, we are both into cooking, you can't beat gas. In our new house we will have a gas cooker and hob and will rip out anything that is there currently. I would use bottled propane if there is no gas supply.

Gas is the best for cooking by miles.

Don't get me wrong induction is great but you need pans for them. The cats don't wander around on the sides much less the hob and the children are most at risk from being scalded by hot water, which is equal regardless of what heating source you have.

Also, the house we are renting currently has a host of Smeg appliances and I don't rate them at all. As I understand it they are not cheap, either.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

We went for induction when we changed the kitchen. Wouldn't go back to gas so easy to clean and control just annoying if you have a favourite pan that won't work


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Njs71 said:


> I'd go for gas, so much more controllable. As said above with the induction it's always going on & off and I find it an absolute pain to use, really uncontrollable.
> 
> There is a reason all pro kitchens use gas.





JB052 said:


> Just don't drop anything on the induction hob!!!


we have induction but spent a fair amount on it. Can't say I have noticed it switching on and off ever. As above. Don't drop anything as we did. Luckily the credit card insurance paid out as we only had it a week.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Checked some of pans and they wont work. Could be doing with new ones anyway so good excuse if we go down that route.

Its Smeg that the builder uses, so no choice in what brand it is.

Some stuff here regarding pro kitchens. I think Masterchef uses them too.

https://www.thecaterer.com/articles/343115/induction-10-years-on


----------



## Fairley_46 (Aug 17, 2015)

Gas all day long, currently live with my parents whilst my new house get built, they have induction, i dont personally like it


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

Gas for me. Induction doesn't give the same "feel" for me as cooking on gas. Yes it's more of a pain to clean but having grown up with gas, we couldn't make the change.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

A modern gas hob, all stainless steel, it's a doddle, just spray liberally with a Mr Muscle or Cillit bang type foaming product, leave it 5 minutes and the stuff comes off easily.

More importantly, with gas you turn on 2 rings red hot and lay one of these across them, ideal for doing steaks and the like with that real flame grill type flavour:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ollienoclue said:


> More importantly, with gas you turn on 2 rings red hot and lay one of these across them, ideal for doing steaks and the like with that real flame grill type flavour:


You can do that with my induction job as it has multi zone - upto 4 zones active on 1 side and can use a full length griddle on it.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

We have a long black granite work top so an induction hob looks perfect, a gas hob would look clumsy.

I do most of the cooking and really happy to use it, if you buy one though dont use full power, they can burn the pan, and you need to buy special pans, not aluminium.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> You can do that with my induction job as it has multi zone - upto 4 zones active on 1 side and can use a full length griddle on it.


Is it a special griddle for induction? I have one but don't think it will work on induction as its dual sided, so wont make contact with the surface.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

donnyboy said:


> Is it a special griddle for induction? I have one but don't think it will work on induction as its dual sided, so wont make contact with the surface.


Not sure what you mean by dual sided ?

If you can stick a magnet to it, it'll work 

One of my griddles looks the same as in the picture above and spans front and back "rings".

My other is a cast iron le crueset one I was bought as a present, which is enamelled and apart from it being heavy (so have to be careful) works a dream.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Not sure what you mean by dual sided ?
> 
> If you can stick a magnet to it, it'll work
> 
> ...


Mine has a hot plate on one side and a griddle on the other. The hotplate is recessed abit so there's a ridge at the sides to stop juices running off. For that reason I don't think the actual hot plate side would contact the hob if I wanted to use the griddle.

Also, When stir frying with pan/wok. If you lift the pan off to toss the food, like noodles/rice, does the hob turn off then turn back on in those few seconds?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

donnyboy said:


> Mine has a hot plate on one side and a griddle on the other. The hotplate is recessed abit so there's a ridge at the sides to stop juices running off. For that reason I don't think the actual hot plate side would contact the hob if I wanted to use the griddle.
> 
> Also, When stir frying with pan/wok. If you lift the pan off to toss the food, like noodles/rice, does the hob turn off then turn back on in those few seconds?


Morning.

Re the griddle, does it lay flat on your worktop ? Does it all sit on the worktop - yes, it'll work, no, as you thought it won't.

And when using a wok, no doesn't switch off in that sense if you take the wok off for a few seconds, the actual induction does switch off, but as soon as you put the wok back on, it instantly starts again - think of it like the stop / start in the car


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Morning.
> 
> Re the griddle, does it lay flat on your worktop ? Does it all sit on the worktop - yes, it'll work, no, as you thought it won't.
> 
> And when using a wok, no doesn't switch off in that sense if you take the wok off for a few seconds, the actual induction does switch off, but as soon as you put the wok back on, it instantly starts again - think of it like the stop / start in the car


This is the same as mine. You can see the ridge that would stop it making contact.

http://www.barnitts.co.uk/products/details/118.html?adid=25440&aditem=118&gref=44650200193


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

gas for hob and electric for ovens.

tried and tested, youve only gota see what pro chefs use to know which is best


----------



## FrankTank (Aug 29, 2017)

donnyboy said:


> Looking at options for new kitchen and considering induction hob.
> 
> Think its safer for kids as the grow up and when teaching them to cook. Easier to clean, no heat coming off it, you can use the space on top if needed.
> 
> It would be a Smeg one if anyone has that brand?


I definitely think that an Induction cooker is much safer than a gas one!

My mum has one, and when she cooks, she hasn't got to worry about the grand kids running around while she's in there!

She hasn't got a Smeg one, she has this one from Statesman https://www.buyhomeappliance.co.uk/statesman-ih60-60cm-touch-control-induction-hob which has done her well and is fairly well priced too!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

How is an induction hob any safer than a gas one?

The danger to kids isn't from touching the stove, it's from hot pans being dropped on them or touching hot pans.

Short of walking over the kitchen top and across the hob, I can't see any difference.


----------

